# WWE champion to walk out with Sonnen at UFC on FOX 2



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> A good segment of the MMA universe hates professional wrestling to no end. Any links between the two (see Brock Lesnar) are dismissed and disregarded by this segment quickly and with vitriol. One of the founders of this very site has gone on record with how much he dislikes the use of wrestling terms when discussing MMA.
> 
> Those people will then hate the news that came out Wednesday that WWE Champion and MMA enthusiast CM Punk will walk out with Chael Sonnen in his UFC On Fox 2 middleweight contender's match against Mark Munoz on Saturday, January 28.
> 
> ...


*Source: BloodyElbow.com*

I guess Chael's really coming full circle


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Who is CM Punk? I haven't watched wrestling since Brock was around.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Just why? What is the point, really.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

CM Punk teaches Chael how to act behind the scenes.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess Sonnen wanted to walk out with someone who is as much a real champion as he is!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

he needed tips on another post fight speech


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like he's after Brocks fans. Good idea.

CM punk ladies and gents.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is just pathetic.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is just pathetic.


Agreed, he should have got Hogan


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

he should have gotten a Brazilian WWE fighter lol.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Who is CM Punk? I haven't watched wrestling since Brock was around.


Very popular WWE champion, he came up from Ring of Honor (based in Chicago).



slapstick said:


> Just why? What is the point, really.





jonnyg4508 said:


> This is just pathetic.


The point is Spike TV (which is home of the # wrestling organization) decided to act like little bitches with counter programing TUF with TUF reruns and now WWE is getting the UFC's support. BTW Dana just said he was cool with Brock wrestling so hello cross-promotion.



Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I guess Sonnen wanted to walk out with someone who is as much a real champion as he is!


Punk is the champion, best champion the WWE has had in a long. Funny thing is both champions are "MMA" guys, Punk is a fake Muay Thai fighter and Daniel Bryan is a fake "BJJ" guy. 




DragonStriker said:


> he should have gotten a Brazilian WWE fighter lol.


Sadly Brazil has no notable pro-wrestlers


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

slapstick said:


> Just why? What is the point, really.


...Simple. To raise Fox Sports TV ratings. It all is just about $$$$$....


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah if only....


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Agreed, he should have got Hogan


And walk out to






And I'd love it!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> And walk out to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should do that in Brazil would be hilarious.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah, I know we'll see the 'WWE SUX, LOLZ!' crowd up in arms over this, and I admit I've not watched much wrestling in years, but folks... CM Punk is fecking awesome. 

Pair him with Sonnen and awesomeness abounds.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ah, I know we'll see the 'WWE SUX, LOLZ!' crowd up in arms over this, and I admit I've not watched much wrestling in years, but folks... CM Punk is fecking awesome.
> 
> Pair him with Sonnen and awesomeness abounds.


What exactly is awesome about him?

Is he like Stone Cold and the Rock?


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Personally, I'm glad to hear this news. I'm not a fan of Sonnen, but I think this will be cool to see since I'm a Punk fan. And he hasn't looked like the previous picture in a couple years. Heres his more current look.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What exactly is awesome about him?
> 
> Is he like Stone Cold and the Rock?


He's similar to both Rock and Stone Cold in that they all are great on the mic. He's compared to Stone Cold more often for his antiestablishment attitude.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What exactly is awesome about him?
> 
> Is he like Stone Cold and the Rock?







What happens when CM Punk showed up in Chicago






and what happened to the guy he was facing






So Chael is very likely to get a large pop


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What exactly is awesome about him?
> 
> Is he like Stone Cold and the Rock?


See the post before this one, lol.

Type in 'CM Punk' and 'shoot promo' on Youtube. The rest will be history.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

If Sonnen comes out to "Cult of Personality" I'm gonna mark out. :laugh:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I grew up a pro wrestling fan, and I admit, I still tune in every great now and then. And for those of you thinking this is some kind of "horrible idea". It's really not a big deal.

First and foremost, CM Punk, by pro wrestling standards is awesome! Don't misunderstand me, for the most part the product still sucks... but Punk and a small handful of other are literally making visible attempts to improve upon it.

As far as entering with Sonnen... I think it's pretty cool Anyone stressing over people relating MMA to the WWE... who give a S&@T!!! If they are that stupid, let them watch football.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like Sonnen is winning over the wrasslin' fans already going by the posts in this thread I didn't think the WWE had many fans left


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

WWE?!?!?......UFC(MMA)?!?!?

No real MMA fan should care about this...


C'monn people.....seriously!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> Looks lile Sonnen is winning over the wrasslin' fans already going by the posts in this thread I didn't think the WWE had many fans left


WWE is still pretty popular world wide, it's no where near as popular as it was ten, fifteen years ago though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

limba said:


> WWE?!?!?......UFC(MMA)?!?!?
> 
> No real MMA fan should care about this...
> 
> ...


Dan Severn, Ken Shamrock, Josh Barnett, Kazushi Sakuraba, Brock Lesnar UFC champions, also pro-wrestlers.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Just think if the UFC copied the japanese model of mixing MMA with Pro Wrestling! Stephanie McMahon vs Gina, make it happen Dana:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

CM punk?? really?? what a annoying wrestler to choose. He shouldd come out with The Rock. Now that would be awesome. They can both climb the octagon and then change corners and climb the octagon etc etc. Then they can both throw their elbow band into the crowd.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

John8204 said:


>


Been 2 years since I watched WWE, but daaaaam CM Punk is still as awesome! That first promo was absolutely stunning.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> John8204 said:
> 
> 
> > What happens when CM Punk showed up in Chicago
> ...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

**** everything about this. 

It's one thing to hype a fight WWE style in the press (Boxing was doing that shit WAY before WWE), it's a whole different beast to do something like this. Son(nen), I am disappoint.


EDIT: Don't get me wrong. CM Punk (or whatever his real name is) is actually a cool dude. He almost destroyed McMahon with an adlib sometime back and he did a really cool story about it in Maxim (The video John posted). He seems like a really cool guy, I just don't think he or his persona and ties belong in the UFC or around it. Lesnar was an ex-Wrestler and it caused a lot of dismissals and misunderstandings from quite a few people I know. With the UFC and MMA FINALLY getting exposure on a major network in primetime I really don't want these things mixed now more than ever.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think I'll wait to see how they handle this to decide if its a problem or not. But I bet it won't really matter. If Punk just walks out to the ring with Sonnen like his cornermen do then big deal. If Joe or Goldy don't point out who he is then most non wrestling fans probably won't even notice (unless they knew before hand). And even if Sonnen comes out to punks music while dressed up like him and carrying the WWE belt it still wouldn't matter. The entrance isn't anything that really matters. There was that one guy that dressed up like Hulk Hogan and came out to his music, did that matter? Did it destroy MMA as we know it??? Heck I thought it was funny but I can't even remember the guys name now and it wasn't even that long ago.

Now if Sonnen tries to land Punk's signature move in the middle of the match or something stupid like that, then we would have a problem.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Chael Sonnen is getting a pretty good pop i guess. Punk is one of the most awesome guy's in WWE.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is just pathetic.





limba said:


> WWE?!?!?......UFC(MMA)?!?!?
> 
> No real MMA fan should care about this...
> 
> ...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is just pathetic.


Being a Sonnen fan, I completely agree. I see no point in this. If this is the new fan base he's attracting I refuse to be a part of it.

I really wish he would just shut up and fight sometimes... after he spits out a few good one liners of course.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Well gee willikers its that fake fighting I used to watch as a youngster, back when it wasn't abysmally embarrassing to watch.

Get away from my UFC.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Being a Sonnen fan, I completely agree. I see no point in this. If this is the new fan base he's attracting I refuse to be a part of it.
> 
> I really wish he would just shut up and fight sometimes... after he spits out a few good one liners of course.


But PGI...This is the fan base he's been calling since he started opening his mouth...



rygu said:


> Well gee willikers its that fake fighting I used to watch as a youngster, back when it wasn't abysmally embarrassing to watch.
> 
> Get away from my UFC.


I used to watch it too when i was like 12 yo.
It was called wwf and it was cool.
The guy who did the commentating was a former pro-wrestler,
who talked about it in a very serious way, so i believed that all that was real. :thumb02:

RIP Tarzan Taborda


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

AmdM said:


> But PGI...This is the fan base he's been calling since he started opening his mouth...


He has a lot of fans who really erk me. I think the guy can be funny and I enjoy watching him fight. If he brings all the Brock fans on his side I'm running for the hills.

I too watched WWF when I was about 10. Ultimate Warrior vs Holk Hogan anyone? Million Dollar Man getting married on PPV? How about the Undertaker vs 123 Kid? Oh those were the days. I'm glad I turned 13 and stopped watching it though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

AmdM said:


> But PGI...This is the fan base he's been calling since he started opening his mouth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude it kicked serious ass back in the 80's with Hogan, Ultimate Warrior, Savage, King Kong Bundy. The Bret Hart/Shawn Michaels era was good as was the Stone Cold/Rock. 

Now I can't watch for more than 30 seconds without wondering what the hell this shit is.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

yea well, what you guys seem to fail to understand, this is a promo move, and the amount of posts on this topic shows how a good promo idea it was.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Not sure how I feel about this. I don't mind on one hand, but surely getting a slightly more mainstream WWE name would have been better for Sonnen? I know that CM Punk is main eventing these days but he would have been better off having Stone Cold or The Rock, Kurt Angle or somebody. 

CM Punk is a great worker though (if you apperciate pro wrestling). Used to watch him when he competed in ROH. Him, AJ Styles, Christopher Daniels. Had great matches. He used to incorporate a lot of MMA techniques in a match.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bad idea IMO, maybe it will make some money for the UFC having a bunch of WWE-fans cross over but I don't want that shit destroying a good sport.

There is a reason most people stop watching that crap when they are around 10 - 12 years old. It's kids stuff. Like PGI said, I used to watcch the WWF as a kid, then I grew up. MMA is supposed to be a real sport. God knows we don't need more "alphadawgs" (see some posts up) on this forum.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

To me its just a PR thing, on the flip side pro wrestling has a lot of athletic actors and who's to say someone young can't cross over but cross promotion wont happen because mma fans don't want fake fighters in their spot and as a practitioner I don't want them here. 

Truth be told I've seen what Dana had to say about curt angle and it was not that positive and he has a legitimate background , im hoping none of them will get a shot without proving they take it seriously and can be competitive, I think one sided beatdowns of unskilled wrestlers unwise and I don't see Dana letting that happen.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe when Silva 'wraps his legs around Sonnen's head' again, Sonnen will realise the only gold belt he's going to get is a WWE belt. At least he already has contacts in the business ha ha.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Bad idea IMO, maybe it will make some money for the UFC having a bunch of WWE-fans cross over but I don't want that shit destroying a good sport.
> 
> There is a reason most people stop watching that crap when they are around 10 - 12 years old. It's kids stuff. Like PGI said, I used to watcch the WWF as a kid, then I grew up. MMA is supposed to be a real sport. God knows we don't need more "*alphadawgs*" (see some posts up) on this forum.












You seriously need to get over that neg rep. Does taking shots at me whenever you can take the pain away? Doesn't look like it.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> You seriously need to get over that neg rep. Does taking shots at me whenever you can take the pain away? Doesn't look like it.


Nah I'm good, I just think it's sad that we have to have immature WWE-dorks like you on the board. You know kids that don't contribute otherthan smug comments and neg reps.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like CM Punk. He was my favorite guy when I was still into pro wrestling.

I don't have anything else to say.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

limba said:


> WWE?!?!?......UFC(MMA)?!?!?
> 
> No real MMA fan should care about this...
> 
> ...





John8204 said:


> Dan Severn, Ken Shamrock, Josh Barnett, Kazushi Sakuraba, Brock Lesnar UFC champions, also pro-wrestlers.


Don't forget Tank, Don Frye and my personal favorite, Brian Johnston.


I haven't watched rasslin since this guy was using his Krazy Karate to whoop ass on a new kid named Rick Flair















(+rep to anyone who can name him.)

But this just seems like more marketing genius from Chael.

I know that the UFC is full of college athletes now but, it seems like Chael, Rashad, Meathead and maybe a couple more are the only ones who actually went to class.:thumbsup:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Don't forget Tank, Don Frye and my personal favorite, Brian Johnston.
> 
> 
> I haven't watched rasslin since this guy was using his Krazy Karate to whoop ass on a new kid named Rick Flair
> ...



Ricky Steamboat, hahas. Took me some time to remember his name.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


>


 http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s13e10-wtf


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

good chance coming that Sonnen may have himself a WWE contract waiting in the near future.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> good chance coming that Sonnen may have himself a WWE contract waiting in the near future.


If he can't win a belt he will move on and cash in. 

Like I said before. I think he actually went to class.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Nah I'm good


Nah you're good? haha If you wanna harbor a grudge and stay mad over something as trivial as a neg rep be my guest. I just think it's pathetic. 



> I just think it's sad that we have to have immature WWE-dorks like you on the board.


You use an insult like "WWE-dork," yet you call me the immature one? How's that glass house treating ya?



> You know kids that don't contribute otherthan *smug comments and neg reps.*


As opposed to what? Idiotic comments and neg reps like yourself?


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

OHKO said:


> Ricky Steamboat, hahas. Took me some time to remember his name.


You gotta say "The Dragon", I don't think I've ever heard him called anything but Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat. Though his real name is Richard Henry Blood (I had to look that up)


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

well Anderson Silva brought in Steven Segal and started throwing ninja front kicks. Maybe Sonnen is going to try to finish with a piledriver


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Chael Sonnen by attitude adjustment!


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Who cares really.

This is a total non issue. The walk from backstage to the cage lasts about 5 min tops.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Nah you're good? haha If you wanna harbor a grudge and stay mad over something as trivial as a neg rep be my guest. I just think it's pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, I really don't give a damn about you or your negreps. You acting like a douchebag all over the forum kind of bugs me though.

So in other words if you wanna be an idiot and insult people on the internet, don't go crying when someone calls you out on it.

as opposed to me posting like a normal polite person other than the times I adress you and maybe one or two other members who act like you.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Any one over the age of 13 that still watches WWE needs to re-assess their lives.

This is embarrassing. For a while now, I have feared this is the direction the sport or the UFC brand may be taking.

I still get casuals approach me and ask "That UFC stuff is fake right?! Like the WWE". Embarrassing.

5 years from now I can imagine some UFC/WWE hybrid. All the fake drama and crappy WWE acting but with REAL FIGHTING!!! That is the day when I refuse to watch the UFC.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AlphaDawg and mmaswe82 - please move on and stop your mud-slinging... Makes neither of you look good and it will end with somebody getting infracted.

Thank you


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Any one over the age of 13 that still watches WWE needs to re-assess their lives.


Why? what's so wrong about watching a TV show that should make anyone re-asses their lives.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Chileandude said:


> Why? what's so wrong about watching a TV show that should make anyone re-asses their lives.


He's just repeating what his mom said when she changed the channel.

Mck prefers more manly adult entertainment like MW3 and Skyrim.

WWE is for kids.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

mock the WWE all you want, but don't be messin with Skyrim!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, it's not that big of a deal is it? He's only walking out with him, most WWE fan's won't even know about it, and most MMA fans won't even realize.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Pro wrestling is horrible and I can't wait till its dead.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Exactly - not a big deal... If the conversation doesn't turn back on subject I'll close this thread, not worth arguing over


----------



## GialloShock (Jan 4, 2012)

Who cares, it does make my head hurt but we'll only see his stupid face for like a minute maybe, if that


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Seems a pointless thing for Chael to coordinate but I really don't care, it's not a huge connecting point between MMA and WWE like some of you are implying it is.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> He's just repeating what his mom said when she changed the channel.
> 
> Mck prefers more manly adult entertainment like MW3 and Skyrim.
> 
> WWE is for kids.


Some one is still upset about my comments from the other day.

Waaah, waaah, I'm 54 years old and have never left my home country.

A) I'm 22 years old
B) I don't live with my mum
C) MW3 is one of the worst video games I have ever played. I'm an Unreal/Quake/Counter Strike guy, not a cod guy.
D) You're an old fart


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Between this and the way Brock took a dive, I'm afraid there is going to be a thin line between UFC and WWE within 3 years. Getting more and more of that way now with the uncontrollable hype the UFC throws up on us every chance they get. And the way they encourage fake beefs. Look at the way Diaz and Cerrone shook hands. They said it was all to hype the fight.

Nothing is real anymore.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Between this and the way Brock took a dive, I'm afraid there is going to be a thin line between UFC and WWE within 3 years. Getting more and more of that way now with the uncontrollable hype the UFC throws up on us every chance they get. And the way they encourage fake beefs. Look at the way Diaz and Cerrone shook hands. They said it was all to hype the fight.
> 
> Nothing is real anymore.


As long as the competition is still real I could truly care less if the pre-fight stuff is real or fake.

I believe Chael, Anderson, and Ed are all in on this whole thing now, I thought Rampage/Evans was fake, I thought the Jon Jones/Rampage stuff was fake. Ironically I thought the realest beef was between Brock the former WWE guy and Mir.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> As long as the competition is still real I could truly care less if the pre-fight stuff is real or fake.
> 
> I believe Chael, Anderson, and Ed are all in on this whole thing now, I thought Rampage/Evans was fake, I thought the Jon Jones/Rampage stuff was fake. Ironically I thought the realest beef was between Brock the former WWE guy and Mir.



Rampage/Evans was a lot of fake because it was TUF. Every TUF "confrontation" is somewhat fake and they edit the show to make it look worse than it is.

The Page/Jones fight I didn't think had much trash talk at all. They didn't hate eachother. There was that little thing about a spy in Rampage's camp. But there wasn't much into that fight I didn't think. 

Mir/Lesnar was real because Mir basically bashed Lesnar's skillset and credibility. And Lesnar nor anyone really likes that.

I just feel if these scuffles and beefs are going to be encouraged more, into hyping things that aren't even there. What is the next step? 

We just don't need to hand Chael the mic after each fight now and let him go on his WWE rant. That is the reason WWE is for the weird. It is more of a soap opera than wrestling or action. 90% of the time they are in the ring talking to the crowd. Chael is getting to that level if they continue to hand him the mic. Something they don't let anyone else do. 

I'm ok with skipping riveting and intelligent things like "Anderson you completely suck" after a fight with a totally different opponent.

Things like that make me cringe when I have casual fans in the room who I try to introduce the sport too. Makes the sport look so silly.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

CM Punk & Chael Sonnen > Instant Awesomeness.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Some one is still upset about my comments from the other day.
> 
> Waaah, waaah, I'm 54 years old and have never left my home country.
> 
> ...


You have just blossomed ever since they started letting you buy those rated M for mature games all by yourself. 

All grown up now :hug:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> See the post before this one, lol.
> 
> Type in 'CM Punk' and 'shoot promo' on Youtube. The rest will be history.



I still don't get why this is awesome. I watched the entire thing and it was just him on a microphone reading his script. I mean he performed it well, but I guess it just isn't my thing.

Even when I was a kid I hated all the talking in pro wrestling, just liked the matches.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

:laugh: @ how mad everyone is getting over an entrance. Is it that serious?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sonnen the genius that he is comes up with another great way to market himself , gain interest and get people talking.

Sonnen Future hall of famer , yea thats right.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, love or hate Sonnen, you gotta admit he is pretty darn genius if he got us discussing about his ENTRANCE for 8 pages...


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't understand why people care so much. So what if he's a wrestler? He likes MMA and is pretty knowledgeable and came off as such during his interview with Ariel Helwani. People need to calm the **** down when it comes to wrestling and mma I mean seriously grow up crying over it does nothing


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I still don't get why this is awesome. I watched the entire thing and it was just him on a microphone reading his script. I mean he performed it well, but I guess it just isn't my thing.
> 
> Even when I was a kid I hated all the talking in pro wrestling, just liked the matches.


people got worked up about it because he said a bunch of things that the wwe guys usually don't say during the show. Basically he half way made it seem like he was breaking script and giving a real speach. I think its called a worked shoot promo but usually they try to make those seem real real and punks speach was obvisouly fake because he was talking about winning a match but talking about things that were behind the scenes and real at the same time. It would be like if a actor in a movie stayed in character but during the movie started talking about the director and publisher. I don't think anybodies done that before. But if you don't watch wrestling then that speach wouldn't really seem like anything special because you wouldn't know that its out of the norm. I don't know if Punk came up with the idea of doing it or if they gave him the role because of his mic skills and fanbase with the interent community but basically the wwe is trying to appease the hardcore internet fans.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

OHKO said:


> Well, love or hate Sonnen, you gotta admit he is pretty darn genius if he got us discussing about his ENTRANCE for 8 pages...


Since when has attention seeking ever been considered genius?

I could make a troll thread lying about how the lighter fighters are too small and how it sucks to watch them fight and probably gain page after page of replies. That doesn't make me a genius, it makes me a moron.


----------

